# Betonteich ja oder nein?



## Manni aus M. (6. Sep. 2009)

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle hier im Forum!
Ich bin auch ein Neuling im Teichbau und habe so gut wie keine Ahnung. Bin aber unheilbar an dem Virus TEICH erkrankt. Alles hat mit dem Bau eines Bachlaufes begonnen, ca 20 Meter lang! Den Bachlauf habe ich aus Beton gebaut. Jetzt habe ich mir letzte Woche ein Loch ausheben lassen, was beim ausheben auch immer größer wurde. Nun um es kurz zu machen, es ist an der längsten Stelle 25 Meter und an der breitesten 12 Meter groß und an der tiefsten Stelle 2,5 Meter. Ich wollte eigentlich die Bauweise, wie beim Bachlauf beibehalten, bin jetzt aber nach den Beiträgen hier etwas nachdenklich geworden. Was spricht gegen ein Betonbecken? Was soll da reißen wenn die Wanddicke o.k. ist? Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, Gitter rein, Beton (ca10cm) drauf, Flüssigfolie drüber und fettisch! Bin ich da vielleicht doch etwas zu naiv rangegangen?
Grüße an alle !


----------



## Eckentaler (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*

10 cm Beton wird nie halten

rechne mal aus wenn bei deinem riesen Becken sich der Boden nur  1cm setzt was dann mit dem Beton passiert

du hast minimum 200 tonnen Wasser im Teich, rat mal was sich zuerst verbiegt, Wasser?
der Boden?
oder der Beton?


----------



## wander-falke (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*



Manni aus M. schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ein Betonbecken? Was soll da reißen wenn die Wanddicke o.k. ist?


Wie dick willst du denn bauen ? 
Da ist ein imenser Druck dahinter
Auch wenn die ausgehobene Erde mehr wiegt  als das Wasser das rein Kommt


Manni aus M. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, Gitter rein, Beton (ca10cm) drauf, Flüssigfolie drüber und fettisch! Bin ich da vielleicht doch etwas zu naiv rangegangen?


 
Lass dir von einem Archikekten Berechnen , am besten vom Schwimmbadbau, welche Statik du brauchst
Lass dir unabhängig berechnen welche Kosten auf dich zukommen.
Dann entscheide welches Material du zusätzlich als Sperrschicht nimmts:
PVC Folie oder EPDM Folie oder GFK.
Nur Beton geht schief


----------



## Manni aus M. (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*



wander-falke schrieb:


> Nur Beton geht schief



Sind das jetzt Erfahrungswerte mit Beton? Oder woher weißt du das dass schief geht? Wie gesagt, ich bin echt blutieger Anfänger, was den Teichbau betrifft und dankbar für jeden Rat. Aber hat hier jemand schon mal so ein Betonteich gebaut? Noch habe ich nur ein Loch im Garten und werde da auch jetzt nicht überstürzt rangehen und Beton rein pumpen. Die Person, die mir den Teich ausgehoben hat, hat selber einen, und hat mir sogar geraten diesen aus Beton zu bauen. Ich bin aber auch nicht so blond, dass ich so etwas dann einfach mache ohne mich Schlau zu machen. Die Sache mit dem Druck kann ich auch verstehen. Aber wer schon mal auf einem Staudamm gestanden hat wird sich auch gewundert haben wie so ein dünnes Ding, ( im Verhältnis zur Wassermenge) diesem Druck stand hält, oder? Ich denke mir es kommt einzig und allein auf das WIE an. 
Wenn ich jetzt z.b. eine Betonwanne mit einer Wandstärke von 20-30 cm habe sollte das doch reichen, oder? Der Boden bei mir besteht ab einem Meter tiefe aus Lehm, also ziemlich fest. Die Teichform ist Trichterähnlich, wonach sich also der Druck nach oben ausdehnt. Ein durchfrieren ist auch nicht möglich bei einer Wassertiefe von 2,5 Metern und Eis geht nun mal den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes, also nach oben (bei Trichterform). Der Druck kommt daher, durch das erhöhte Gewicht des gefrorenen Wassers und nicht durch das Eis selber. Naja alles Theorie und etwas Physik, aber ich kann natürlich auch auf dem totalen Holzweg sein. Ich denke mir aber das ich hier ganz gut aufgehoben bin und ihr mir schon den rechten Weg zeigen werdet.
Grüße an alle
Manni aus M.


----------



## Manni aus M. (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*



Eckentaler schrieb:


> 10 cm Beton wird nie halten
> 
> rechne mal aus wenn bei deinem riesen Becken sich der Boden nur  1cm setzt was dann mit dem Beton passiert
> 
> ...



 1.) O.K. dann eben 20cm
 2.) Ich denke mal, bei entsprechender Wanddicke, nichts.
 3.) da möchte ich auch wieder gerne meinen Trumpf, Wanddicke ausspielen.

Aber wie schon gesagt, alles Theorie und ich lass mich da auch gerne eines besseren belehren.
Gruß Manni


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

Hallo Manni.

Ich hab Dir mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt. Evtl. schaffst Du es ja, uns ein paar Fotos vom Projekt zu zeigen?

Zum Betonteich kann ich Dir nur berichten, dass wir zu DDR-Zeiten aus Mangel an Folie (diese Mangelwirtschaft ist ja hinreichend bekannt  ) einen "Gartenteich" aus Beton hatten.
Er wurde immer wieder undicht, es wurde darüber betoniert, und über Winter wieder das Gleiche. Es war einfach nervig. 
Wie dick der Beton war, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ebenso wenig, ob er stahlbewehrt war... 
Tief war der Teich damals vielleicht 1m. Genau kann ich es leider nicht mehr sagen. 

Was ich Dir aber sagen kann: Ein einziger Haarriss im Beton und der Teich verliert Wasser! Im Winter wirken auf die Seiten je nach geografischer Lage in bis zu 80cm Tiefe Kräfte, die man nicht vernachlässigen sollte. Frag mal diejenigen, die bei den Wasserversorgern arbeiten, wann die meisten Rohrbrüche auftauchen und wie tief diese Rohre liegen. 
Das Erdreich bzw. der Wechsel-Frost arbeitet so heftig, dass wir jedes Jahr neue, große Feldsteine von den Ackerflächen holen müssen, weil wir uns daran sonst die Maschinen demolieren. 
Da die Steine dort eher nicht wachsen oder vom Himmel fallen, kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass sie regelmäßig hochfrieren. 


Wie lange hast Du Deinen Bachlauf eigentlich schon? 

Was spricht denn aus Deiner Sicht für Beton und gegen normale Folie?


----------



## simihess (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

Hallo,
ich bin auch ein ziemlicher Neuling in Sachen Teichbau.
Wir haben unsere alte Gülle/Jauche- grube zum Schwimmteich umfunktioniert.
Die Wände der Grube sind aus 30 bis 40 Zentimetern dickem Beton mit jeder Menge Stahl  drin. Früher war die Grube 3,5 Meter tief und wir hatten nie Probleme mit Wasseraustritt, aber es hat sich Grundwasser reingedrückt. :shock 
Ich glaube es kommt immer auf den Untergrund und die Umgebung an.  
Jetzt haben wir auf 1,5 Meter aufgefüllt und Folie vor Ort reinschweissen lassen, damit sollten alle Probleme beseitigt sein.
lg aus der Westpfalz
Simi


----------



## Eckentaler (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*



simihess schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir hatten nie Probleme mit Wasseraustritt, aber es hat sich Grundwasser reingedrückt. :shock
> Ich glaube es kommt immer auf den Untergrund und die Umgebung an.
> Jetzt haben wir auf 1,5 Meter aufgefüllt und Folie vor Ort reinschweissen lassen, damit sollten alle Probleme beseitigt sein.
> ...



wenn bei ner Güllegrube was ausläuft is das ziemlich egal

aber wo es Wasser raus und rein drückt is auch was  undicht


----------



## wander-falke (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich aus Beton mit leichter Hangalage*



Manni aus M. schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt Erfahrungswerte mit Beton? Oder woher weißt du das dass schief geht? .


 
Kellerbau. Ich lies meinen Keller  wasserdicht  bauen.
Wasserdicht ist "ein" Guss. Also jede angefügte Betonschalung am Teich ist eine potentielle "Sollbruch-" oder "Sollsickerstelle".
  Wenn du von 20 cm Betonwand sprichst, dann geh zu einem Kellerbauer und lass dir den Teich in einem gießen.
Meine Kellerwand hat 20 cm.
Richtig ein Staudamm hält auch was aus. Nur , ich glaube nicht dass du dir einen Spezialbeton kommen lässt für einen Teich. 

Garantiere "dir", die Oberfläche frei von Unebenheiten zu halten und keine Risse im Beton zu haben, in die sich Eis und Wurzeln zwängen können. Es geht langsam schief, aber es geht schief,.......

Wir alle haben unseren Teich und auch unsere Erfahrungen mit dem eigenen Teich. Jeder wägt ab und entscheidet für sich und sein Projekt. Somit kommen Meinungen zusammen die nicht notwendigerweise konform mit deinem Projektvorschlag sind. Muss auch nicht, wir sind ja Individualisten. Und unsere Ansichten vom Teich und dessen Bau, Filterung, Aussehen etc. dürfen daher sehr weit auseinander gehen.

- Ich bin GFK Liebhaber und stehe dazu.Also habe ich auch Beton  verwendet. Aber nicht nur Beton, und nur etwa 2-5 cm.
- Viele Andere haben ein tolles Folienprojekt erfolgreich abgeschlossen und werden diese Methode "verfechten"

Ich will nicht alle aufzählen die hier "IHR eigenes" Projekt und die eigenen Vorteile preisen, aber ich möchte nur noch sagen,

_*Manni aus M, Lebe dein Projekt und lass uns daran teilhaben!*_

Wenn es funktioniert.- und auch wenn es scheitert; Es ist sicher eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum deine Erkenntnisse zu erfahren.


----------



## Manni aus M. (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

Naja, der Vergleich mit dem Staudamm hinkt da ja schon etwas, zugegeben. Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das Beton doch recht geeignet für einen Teich sein müsste?! Es gibt Zusätze die in den Beton eingemischt werden, die Beton zu 100% Wasserdicht machen, sehe ich schon mal als Vorteil. Beton lässt sich in jede gewünschte Form verarbeiten, sehe ich auch als Vorteil. Formen von Stufen z.b.. Das mit den Ansätzen kann ich nachvollziehen und leuchtet mir auch ein, aber eine solche Größe von Teich wie ich sie habe, aus einem Guss? Mhm, Nachteil! GFK, habe mich gestern mal Schlau gemacht, da werde ich arm bei, richtig arm!! Dann bin ich auf flüssige Teichfolie gestoßen, hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit? Meine Idee jetzt, ein Becken aus Beton bauen und dann mit flüssig Folie streichen?! Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Ich werde in ein paar Tagen mal Fotos hochladen um zu verdeutlichen wie groß das Ding überhaupt ist.
Grüße an alle
Manni aus M.


----------



## Manni aus M. (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

hier mal ein paar bilder!


----------



## Manni aus M. (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

das ist der stand der dinge!!


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

Hallo Manni.

Es versiegeln immer mal User ihre Filterkammern mit Flüssigfolie.
Allerdings gibt es da hin und wieder Probleme mit Blasenbildung, weil der Putz nicht richtig trocken war. 

Hab dazu einen Beitrag gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=229452

Und hier noch ein Link zum Thema Flüssigfolie.

Vielleicht hilft es Dir bei Deiner Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## Manni aus M. (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich ja oder nein?*

junge, junge, bei uns kommt der herbst mit riesen schritten und ich denke mal das ich für dieses jahr die arbeiten ruhen lasse. habe mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen, wenn noch ein paar schöne tage kommen, alles mit schweißbahnen auszulegen und dann im frühjahr frisch ans werk zu gehen. 

danke auch für die ratschläge 

berichte euch wenns was neues gibt:smoki

grüße von
Manni aus M.


----------

